# Grain in Simple Shot Black?



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

It seems like I saw somewhere that SS Black has one orientation that works better that the other, is this true and how do I know which way is best? Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hold the sheet up to a bright light you should see roller press lines. If not a bright light, try a magnifying glass. If you see lines,cut your strips with the lines -not against. If no lines, cut any direction. Hope it helps!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You da man Gary! Thank you for that!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've found that if you pull one side of a corner on a sheet then the other one, you will see a difference in stretch.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Hold the sheet up to a bright light you should see roller press lines. If not a bright light, try a magnifying glass. If you see lines,cut your strips with the lines -not against. If no lines, cut any direction. Hope it helps!


I see exactly what you mean about the roller lines. Thanks a lot


----------

